# Recent Hair thinning and loss on HCG& TRT??? Help



## Pdxglide (Sep 10, 2014)

what's up guys, so I was hoping to get some input from you all on my issue. I have been using Test for past 4 years with no problems. Than I moved states had to get a new doctor and now I start getting HCG shots along with my test shots each week. I've been on this routine for about 3 months now where I take a shot of test & HCG once a week I take about .07 ml of test and about .05 of the HCG. In the past month or so my hair on top has thinned out and some fallen out like never before there's even way more random white hairs on top as well. There is NO male patterned baldness in my family so this isn't normal or suppose to happen and all I've changed is adding that HCG. Like I said earlier I'd been taking just the test with no HCG. If you guys could give me some help/advice I'd really appreciate it. I don't know what the f**k is going on but I not a fan of losing my hair. I've been reading around the web if I had to guess I'd say maybe somehow my DHT is really high all the sudden I'm just not sure what's up. Please help. Also don't know if it matters but I'm 35 6,4 bout 195lbs. Thank you in advance for those who respond appreciate it.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 10, 2014)

Pdxglide said:


> I've been on this routine for about 3 months now where I take a shot of test & HCG once a week I take about .07 ml of test and about .05 of the HCG.



I believe you mean .7ml of test and .05ml of HCG. Also ml (volume) is arbitrary without knowing the concentration - how many mg or iu per ml


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 10, 2014)

And just because your family didn't lose their hair doesn't mean you can't... it's not a guarantee... HCG also isn't known for causing a big difference in hair loss, that being said minoxidil and finasteride work well for hair loss


----------



## Pdxglide (Sep 10, 2014)

My bad you're right I meant ml and the test is 200ml and the HCG is 10ml.


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 10, 2014)

Pdxglide said:


> My bad you're right I meant ml and the test is 200ml and the HCG is 10ml.




Lol the test is 200mg per ml.... you were still missing the mg (milligrams) which is the actual amount (weight) of the substance... ml is milliliter - it's just volume of liquid

Bro #1 - shoots 1ml of testosterone that is concentrated @ 200mg per ml that equals a 200mg shot

Bro #2 - shoots 1ml of testosterone that is concentrated @ 50mg per ml that still equals a 50mg shot

See why the concentration (mg per ml) matters?.. just shedding some light bc it makes a difference. So your .7ml shot of testosterone concentrated @ 200mg / ml equals 140mg... you are running 140mg of testosterone per week - this is the important number


----------



## Pdxglide (Sep 11, 2014)

I appreciate you taking the time and helping me out.  Sounds like you know what you're talking about.  If you don't mind I'd be curious to get your advice on my issue I stated above.  With the above being said.  Before I started on that routine I was just shooting test on a very infrequent schedule like every two weeks take a shot sometimes even three weeks in between for 3-4 years with no HCG. Then I moved to texas a few months ago and they have clinics called ageless man which is a TRT office.  So they took my blood and put on the routine I stated above and in that time about three months I've seen a dramatic change in my hair. Do you think it's cause I'm shooting to much test to frequently?  Cause the only thing that's changed is I'm taking it every week and from what I've read it sounds like maybe I'm raising my DHT levels and that's having the effect on my hair and if it is DHT do things like sal palmetto and rogaine really work or help????  I appreciate your time thank you


----------



## TheLupinator (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm assuming your test is cypionate, so it should be shot every week and 140mg/week is definitely not too much. HCG shots along with your TRT is beneficial in keeping your natural test production from becoming completely dormant. Not sure what your dosage of HCG is - you mentioned the HCG was 10ml.... again you would need to know the concentration. HCG is usually measured in international units (iu) so maybe the vial is 10,000iu reconstituted in 1ml of solvent (fluid). So your .05ml shot of HCG would be 500iu of HCG weekly (just guessing here). I would talk to your clinlic and see if you can't get your HCG shot 3 days apart from your test shot; this would help even out any testosterone fluctuations and could help with your hair.


Besides that, you should look into Minoxidil (brand name Rogaine) and 1mg daily Finasteride (brand name Propecia). They both work - Minoxidil will help regrow hair and finasteride will help keep the hair you have in your head by lowering DHT levels in the scalp.


----------



## Pdxglide (Sep 11, 2014)

You're awesome thank you. If I were to stop the shots would the hair that fell out come back if I use rogaine and would I need to get some clomid or hcg to jump start my system?  What do you recommend. Also I now have the hcg and test at home so I take the shots myself.   You are right about the type of test and hcg as well.  I'm just tripping cause of the hair and I know its cause of the test raising my dht.


----------

